# *registration.sancharnet.in:8080/ not working.



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

*registration.sancharnet.in:8080/ not working.when i tried to click it simply show's a blank screen.I have tried in all browser's and even by reformating.But it works fine in win98.what could be the problem????help me...........


*img214.imageshack.us/img214/5852/pic3rx.th.jpg


----------



## ishaan (Dec 18, 2005)

it worked in mine,,,it said this on the homepage:

Internet Explorer Users : (IE 5 or Later)
Check the Browser Version by clicking "Help" on your Browser tool bar and then clicking "About Internet Explorer".
Step 1: On your browser tool bar go to Tools --> Internet Options --> Advanced --> Security
Step 2: Choose "Use SSL 2.0", "Use SSL 3.0" and "Use TLS 1.0"
Step 3: Click on Ok

and evn for netscape browsers

mebe ur security settings r not fine try that


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

But this tip also dosen't work.Any more????help me plz.........


----------



## desertwind (Dec 18, 2005)

Works in mine too. Me uses Fx on FC4


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

Then what could be the problem??I have reinstalled the os itself.But no use.......


----------



## con_tester (Dec 18, 2005)

Are u using a pirated OS.
Some Pirated contains viruses and trozens.
I experianced it....


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have OEM PROFESSIONAL CD......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2005)

dont know much about the service... but hope u did all this,



			
				Sanchernet said:
			
		

> Dear Customer,
> Online Registration System ensures secured service. Please enable *browser security settings* using the following procedure.
> *Internet Explorer Users : (IE 5 or Later)*
> Check the Browser Version by clicking "Help" on your Browser tool bar and then clicking "About Internet Explorer".
> ...


----------



## swatkat (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmm...Do you have Java Runtime Environment installed? If not, get it from this month's Digit CD/DVD or from here.


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have got this before 2 years back.....................


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 19, 2005)

Problem Resolved By uninstalling Norton Internet Security 2006.when in uninstall Norton Internet Security 2006 it works fine.when i reinstall Norton Internet Security 2006 it again show's the old problem.So what could be wrong with Norton Internet Security 2006????Any one help me.............


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 19, 2005)

^^ It might be blocking scripts for security... see in the options...


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 19, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^ It might be blocking scripts for security... see in the options...




No such a script blocking option found in Norton Internet Security 2006.In Norton Internet Security 2005 it work's fine.So i think there must be a bug in the Norton Internet Security 2006????QwertyManiac can u help me to solve this problem??????


----------

